# PC-11



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming in a few months.

Regards, Mike

http://www.pc-11explained.com/


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm sure it will cost more.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

PC = Politically Correct?

After all, this is an election year.

Ralph


----------

